# 2012 Raleigh CX



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Caught the Raleigh rep at LBS. 8 cross offering by Raleigh in 2012. Steel, carbon, alloy, mens' & womens', steel is Shimano, everthing else SRAM. Mostly Apex/Rival mix. Not as polaring out-there colors. Looked nice.


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds awesome


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

They have a TON in stock right now, I just bought and received the RX 1.0 (the 2011 model I believe) from my LBS. It's a great bike, rode it for the first time yesterday. I'll need to replace the stem, but other than that, it rode great! and at just 21 lbs with pedals+bottle cages, it's quite light for the price! Can't wait for 'Cross season!!!

edit: I do have one thing to complain about though: I wish it DIDN'T have the extra brake levers on the flats, I really hate those. The only time I'm going to use the flats is up a long hill, where I won't need the brakes anyway. But that's a simple removal, and will save some weight!


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

if i can ask, what did you pay for your RX1.0? i am having a hard time trying to find msrp or street prices of any Raleigh bike.


----------



## Wbraun88 (May 11, 2011)

I paid about $1100 for a Raleigh Revenio 3.0 a few months back, it MSRP's for $1250 I believe.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I paid 1250 out the door. but that's with a 20% discount, so msrp is probably about 1300??? plus about 150 for taxes/fees + shipping price if it's ordered (which mine was). I think it's a good price for a 20 pound cross bike, other options I had were Scott bikes (none of which are in stock right now) or trek (which I just don't like) but those two were over 1400 with my discount.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

News for the Raleigh RX1.0:

I am continually getting headset play, it comes loose after about 1 hour of riding. And when i say loose, I mean loose. Horrible noises from the headset when braking on rough terrain (this isn't from the brakes either). I took it back to the shop to have them look at it. It's since been torqued to 5 over specs and when I pick it up I'll keep everyone up to date.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

I use a RX1.0 as my gravel endurance bike. Just completed the Single day 260 mile Fruit Loop event last weekend on it.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I wish they would lower their BB a bit... 55mm drop it pretty dang high.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds nice


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Corndog said:


> I wish they would lower their BB a bit... 55mm drop it pretty dang high.


I love the bottom bracket height. You can pedal through everything, and I mean everything. 

I'm baffled by the recent desire for lower bottom brackets... we never noticed they were too high until about two years ago.


----------



## ktm300 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Furley weight?*

The Furley looks like a sweet ride.
Anyone throw one on a scale yet?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Vegancx said:


> I love the bottom bracket height. You can pedal through everything, and I mean everything.
> 
> I'm baffled by the recent desire for lower bottom brackets... we never noticed they were too high until about two years ago.


Same here. Dig high BB's for pedaling in corners.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

Corndog said:


> I wish they would lower their BB a bit... 55mm drop it pretty dang high.


Are you sure that height is correct?

All of their frames have the same geometry, even carbon to aluminum, which is rare for a company - except that one measurement on the RX. I'm thinking it's a typo.

It's too bad my local Raleigh dealer is such a tool. I called him two years ago to get a price on a RX (about 90% committed to ordered it) and he quoted me a price way (about $200) above MSRP then tried to sell me a Fuji. I have no interest in giving him any business.


----------



## ktm300 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Furley tire clearance?*

Anyone know how much tire clearance? I see 700x32s are stock.


----------



## chowdownca (May 31, 2007)

38's rubbed pretty hard. I would say 34-35 with some room for mud would be it. Had them mounted to Open Pros. Other than that, this is a great bike. I have the 2011 RX1.0. Interested in the carbon models and how much they're different from last years alu version.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

chowdownca said:


> 38's rubbed pretty hard. I would say 34-35 with some room for mud would be it. Had them mounted to Open Pros. Other than that, this is a great bike. I have the 2011 RX1.0. Interested in the carbon models and how much they're different from last years alu version.


Word is that the geometry is the same as the aluminum bikes (thankfully). They are a whole heap lighter, especially the RXC w/ Enve fork.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Vegancx said:


> Word is that the geometry is the same as the aluminum bikes (thankfully). They are a whole heap lighter, especially the RXC w/ Enve fork.



The RXC is also pretty pricey. It's the RXC Pro that has the Enve fork. MSRP is $4999.99. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't a Rival bike with a Red rear derailleur.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> The RXC is also pretty pricey. It's the RXC Pro that has the Enve fork. MSRP is $4999.99. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't a Rival bike with a Red rear derailleur.


WTF. You can build up a full SRAM Red X-Night with sweet tubulars for that money. ENVE parts are the new "most over rated" product in cycling these days.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> WTF. You can build up a full SRAM Red X-Night with sweet tubulars for that money. ENVE parts are the new "most over rated" product in cycling these days.


It's probably the Cole carbon clincher wheels that drive the price up...

I do think the bike is either over-priced or under-speced, though. Unfortunately, that's the trend for 2012 across all manufacturers/brands.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> It's probably the Cole carbon clincher wheels that drive the price up...
> 
> I do think the bike is either over-priced or under-speced, though. Unfortunately, that's the trend for 2012 across all manufacturers/brands.


They aren't cheap. That's for sure. Frameset is available separately. 

SRAM stuff got very expensive for OEM spec very quickly. That's a big part of it.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> I use a RX1.0 as my gravel endurance bike. Just completed the Single day 260 mile Fruit Loop event last weekend on it.


260 miles of gravel? How long did that take you?!

To the OP, any word on when they'll hit the marketplace? I'm in the market for a bike but it looks like no one is going to have 2012 stuff out until November! =(


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

daethon said:


> 260 miles of gravel? How long did that take you?!
> 
> To the OP, any word on when they'll hit the marketplace? I'm in the market for a bike but it looks like no one is going to have 2012 stuff out until November! =(


2012 Raleigh stuff has hit the US and should be in shops soon. My old team is already on the RXC framesets.


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

Vegancx said:


> 2012 Raleigh stuff has hit the US and should be in shops soon. My old team is already on the RXC framesets.


Great news!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm almost 100% committed to buying a Furley. 

Just about the only thing that will keep me away is if it weighs more than 22lbs. The LBS is going to check them out tomorrow.


EDIT: Quick Question: *Does the Furley have a rear der hanger? *

Compare...

Hanger: 









No hanger: 
https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/2012-raleigh-furley.jpg
(also note the high brake mount)


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

my understanding is it does have a hanger, and it has BB30 with an eccentric BB to run single speed.

I am interested in the weight as well.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> I'm almost 100% committed to buying a Furley.
> 
> Just about the only thing that will keep me away is if it weighs more than 22lbs. The LBS is going to check them out tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The first picture is correct. Compared to the raleighusa site, it looks like the same picture.

The second picture appears to be 'shopped. Even the cable mounts on the down tube and chain stays are missing, not to mention the dropouts are just...wrong. Also, the bars look kind of wonky.

I'm looking at one myself. If you don't mind my asking, how much are you paying?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

loubnc said:


> how much are you paying?


LBS has $817 in their catalog. But I wear their team kit in all my races and get some perks. I'll be happy paying $700 but $100 here or there will not break the bank. We shall see...

You?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Bottom image looks photoshopped.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> LBS has $817 in their catalog. But I wear their team kit in all my races and get some perks. I'll be happy paying $700 but $100 here or there will not break the bank. We shall see...
> 
> You?


$700 would be outstanding. I haven't talked price yet. Just gathering ammo.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I test rode a Furley today. 

My first impression is that it was heavy. But I had just finished a 90minute session on my 15lbs road bike so my perception was off. The guys at the shop say it's just over 25lbs w/ wellgo pedals (and cages). 

The steel fork is *beefy*. The saddle has a retro look, with Brooks-esque rivets. 

After 10 minutes on the road my initial impression is that it rides well. It handles nicely and had good acceleration. Oh and there's plenty of front tire/toe overlap due to the short wheelbase. 

Overall, I liked it. My biggest concern is the weight. I started doing some mental math...if I replace the fork, pedals, stem, bars, brakes, seatpost, and saddle, I can probably save 3-4lbs. Some of these things are in my booty bin; some I'll have to buy. Maybe down the line someone will produce a high end set of disc wheels with a 130 hub and I'll _have_ to spend another chunk of change. Ultimately I'll probably spend $800 fixing up an $800 bike.

EDIT: I might be wrong about the 130 hub. 

Or I can just buy the salsa chili con crosso (frame or complete) and build it up to the same for the same money. 

Hmm. I can't decide.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> I test rode a Furley today.
> 
> My first impression is that it was heavy. But I had just finished a 90minute session on my 15lbs road bike so my perception was off. The guys at the shop say it's just over 25lbs w/ wellgo pedals (and cages).
> 
> ...


Here's my experience-

I have a Salsa La Cruz steel disc bike which I assume is very similar to the Furley (it's even orange!) It was over 25lbs stock. I have it down to just over 21 lbs (1x10, SRAM force, XX rear Der & cassette, Thomson post, Ritchey cockpit) I really like the bike, but it is 21 lbs. I love the discs especially in the winter when I am training on the road or gravel. It is a really fun bike....

But it's stuck in no man's land for me.

I would rather be on my mountain bike if it's gravel or single track, or my road bike if it's paved. (I really have no problem riding my MTB on pavement).

I also have a 17 lb Kona Major Jake that I race CX on. It has canti brakes (shorty ultimates). The Kona is a pure race bike. It is fast and light. I was thinking that if the race was in really crappy weather that I would rather race the disc bike. But now I have come to the conclusion that I will be very unlikely to race the Salsa instead of the Kona. Canti's for racing are fine. NOT great, but fine. I look at my Salsa and even at 21 lbs, in my mind it is a tank.

So- If it's for racing, go with something else. If it's for bombing gravel roads, or fire roads, or just adventure riding, get the disc bike.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

And does the bike really have 130 rear spacing? That blows!!
I'd pass on the bike for that reason alone.
It sure is nice to swap wheels between my 29er and Salsa, both have 135 spacing.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, I don't know for sure that it's 130. 

I'll edit my post.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

196nautique said:


> Here's my experience-
> 
> I have a Salsa La Cruz steel disc bike which I assume is very similar to the Furley (it's even orange!) It was over 25lbs stock. I have it down to just over 21 lbs (1x10, SRAM force, XX rear Der & cassette, Thomson post, Ritchey cockpit) I really like the bike, but it is 21 lbs. I love the discs especially in the winter when I am training on the road or gravel. It is a really fun bike....
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your input. 

It would be for racing. Racing, racing, racing...and not much else. 

One of the mechanics at the shop--my friend who doesn't do sales--said that it's never going to be anything like my s-works tarmac. _Yeah yeah, I know._ Then he said that it's more on par with my redline 29er monocog, which he knows I'm not really satisfied. He knows that I'm waiting up upgrade away from that SS cromoly tank. And he hinted that I would feel the same with the Furley. 

I might just go with this: Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX E5 Disc OSBB Frameset

I could put my sram red crank on there with an EBB and run it 39X18 SS. I could poach the 135mm disc wheelset from my 9er for it... 

Hmmm...


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> I test rode a Furley today.
> It handles nicely and had good acceleration. Oh and there's plenty of front tire/toe overlap due to the short wheelbase.


I have a Surly (folks, it starts with S not F), and it does not accelerate well. To be honest, no bike I've ridden has ever accelerated well. Could be it's just me.


----------



## silverado (Aug 25, 2006)

I am considering this bike as well.

I'd like to hear people's impressions, weight, and how the components are.

For some reason the geared version (Roper) is nearly $700 more!


----------



## kiker67 (May 30, 2008)

I have the Roper and measured the rear dropouts at 135mm. I believe the Roper and Furley share the same frame.


----------



## The Domestique (Jul 18, 2011)

I am just not crazy about the color scheme. Does that make me wuss?


----------

